
Linus Torvalds Shows His New Polite Side While Pointing Out Bad Kernel Code - uluyol
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linus-Torvalds-New-Politeness
======
Corrado
I actually work with someone like this and didn't even realize it until I read
this article. This person will immediately berate anyone that has done
anything slightly "wrong" and imply that they are stupid and shouldn't be
wasting everyone's air.

Seeing how Linus changed his phrasing and still kept the message really opened
my eyes. Fortunately, this is my last week working with this person so I won't
have to put up with it much longer. :)

~~~
brokenmachine
That's pretty terrible that you're dealing with stuff like Linus' first
message there at work.

I'm no bleeding-heart cream-puff, but that's really an unacceptable tone to
adopt for a work environment. I would not accept that tone from a colleague.

I wouldn't call his second message fantastic either TBH.

------
thrower123
There needs to be somebody that says no once in a while, and calls out poor
quality work. This isn't 'Nam, there are rules here.

It is distressingly common in software to see code pushed that literally could
not have ever worked correctly if it had actually been run. And even more
common to see code that clearly has only been run on the happy path. And that
is just lazy, and _should_ be unacceptable.

------
brokenmachine
There's still _just a little_ room for improvement there...

